# Grafikprobleme bei Battlefront Beta



## derpringles (11. Oktober 2015)

Wer kann mir was dazu sagen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2015)

Also erst Mal: es ist halt noch ne Beta-Version 

Dann: sind denn die Treiber die aktuellsten für Deine Grafikkarte? Scheinen ja noch sehr aktuell zu sein... Was für eine hast du denn genau? Am besten mal bei AMD die neuesten passenden runterladen, wenn es neuere gibt - was für ein Windows hast du? Steckt die Grafikkarte vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt im Slot?


----------

